# Probleme mit Futterboot



## Dodez (14. Januar 2016)

Futterboot Probleme.
Hallo liebe Angel Gemeinde, 
Ich hoffe mein Problem kann hier gelöst werden! 

Ich habe ein Futterboot von einem Freund günstig ergattern können, weil es Probleme mit der Technik gibt. Das boot lässt sich manchmal nicht manövrieren! Es wird über 2 Motoren geweht und gelenkt ( sind 2 brushed graupner Motoren, mehr ist leider nicht ersichtlich). Jeder Motor hat seine eigene spannungsversorgung (10ah bleigel) und diese werden von 2 Tamiya TEU-101BK geregelt. Ab und zu kommt es halt vor das einer der Motoren nicht mit dreht unabhängig von der Fahrt die ich ausführen möchte. Wenn man mehrfach den Hebel der Steuerung auf 0 Stellung zurück stellt und wieder benutzt springen beide Motoren wieder an und die Fahrt kann weiter gehen, was jedoch sehr mühselig und nervtötend ist. Die Fernsteuerung ist eine Futuba T4EXA 4 channel fest Frequenz Funke mit Futuba R136F 6 channel Receiver. Außer den Funktionen vor zurück links rechts hat das Boot einen Lichtschalter via Fernbedienung und natürlich die Funktion des Futterklappen öffnens über die Fernbedienung. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ab besten sogar persönlich. Da ich mich mit der Technik mal so gegen 0 auskenne.

Wenn ihr aus der gegen Hannover / Braunschweig kommt und mir helfen könnt, wäre ich euch zu tiefstem Dank verpflichtet.

Und auch wenn ihr nicht von hier kommt wäre ich für Tipps sehr dankbar!


Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sich ein Eis kaufen!


----------



## el.Lucio (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit Futterboot*

Interresant zu wissen wäre ob da gar nichts mehr funktioniert oder nur die Steuerung nicht. Sprich wenn die Steuerung nicht mehr geht, geht dann auch keine Futterklappe oder links rechts Steuerung mehr. Oder fallen nur die Motoren aus.


----------



## Vanner (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit Futterboot*

DU schreibst, dass sich einer der Motoren dann nicht mehr dreht. Ist es immer der gleiche Motor oder mal der Linke und mal der Rechte?


----------



## Dodez (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit Futterboot*

Mal rechts mal links. Doch die futterluken und die Lichter gehen Einwand frei nur die Fahrt scheint betroffen zu sein. Wie gesagt beim lenken spielt ein Motor manchmal nicht mit und ab und an geht einfach einer während der gradeausfahrt aus so das das Boot dann eine große Kurve fährt.


Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sich ein Eis kaufen!


----------



## gründler (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit Futterboot*

Kann nen Problerm mit dem Fahrtenregler sein,kann aber auch die Steuerung sein oder oder oder.

Am besten mal nen Modellbauschiffs Verein etc.in deiner nähe suchen.Oder mal in Modellbaugeschäften fragen ob sie dir Kontakt zu Bootsbauern herstellen können,diese "Vollpros" im Modellbau haben meist Messgeräte,Ersatzregler usw.  und können so fehler durchmessen.

Weil sein kann das ja vieles, also must du fehler eingrenzen indem du nach und nach alles durchtestest und ohne die ganzen Geräte oder jemand der Plan davon hat,
der mal schnell fahrtenregler etc. tauscht wird das schwer.

Jemand der gute Kontakte hat und Plan davon findest du auf der Vahrenwalderstrasse in Hannover, ein kleines Geschäft direkt an der Vahrenwalderstrasse mit Booten und Helis im Schaufenster.In BS gibt/gab es auch eins nur musst du da die Adresse selber ergoogeln.


|wavey:


----------



## Dodez (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit Futterboot*

Ich danke dir! Ich werde mich da wohl mal bei den Geschäften melden müssen 


Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sich ein Eis kaufen!


----------



## Vanner (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit Futterboot*

Kannst es ja erst mal mit dem neu Programmieren der Regler versuchen, vielleicht ist das Problem dann beseitigt. Falls du nicht weißt wie das geht, schick mir ne PN mit deiner Mailaddy, ich schicke dir dann ne Datei mit Anleitung rüber.


----------

